# Expired f.i.d



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

I want to renew my F.i.d card that i had from the 1980,s the problem is i dont have the original card, i lost it through the years, would the original card numbers still be on record,or even the fact that at one time i did have it, i know the law changed, i guess my question is again is there any way to retrieve the original information on the old card thank you for you time,


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Go to the licensing dept of the PD that issued it and ask them what your options are.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

You will have to re-apply, head down to your local pd to get the application, complete it and if they have a firearms clerk speak to him/her for further information.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I want to renew my F.i.d card that i had from the 1980,s the problem is i dont have the original card, i lost it through the years, would the original card numbers still be on record,or even the fact that at one time i did have it, i know the law changed, i guess my question is again is there any way to retrieve the original information on the old card thank you for you time,


The old card is useless. Back in the 80's the FID was good for life.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

And join the N.R.A and G.O.A.L........


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> Don't even bother with an FID. Go for a LTC-A.


HELL............ Apply for a machine gun permit and when they say no, tell them you will settle for a LTC-A. #-o


----------



## pba05001 (Sep 10, 2008)

Also note that it is illegal to have any firearms in your possession if you do not have an LTC or FID.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

pba05001 said:


> Also note that it is illegal to have any firearms in your possession if you do not have an LTC or FID.


But if you don't tell, no one will know (unless your old lady gets a 209A on you).#-o


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

You can download the application here, and bring it with you to the PD.


----------

